# Kings in the Grand...techniques and locations.



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey guys I need some suggestions. 

I have a huge monkey on my back and need to catch a King out of the Grand this year. 

I can't remember if I have posted this before but catching a King out of the Grand is one of the last things on my fishing to-do-list. I started fishing the Grand two years ago and was a huge river newbie. A couple weeks into fishing the river for the first time I started hooking into some Kings but I could never land them...they would always break me off or shake me off etc...Since then I got hooked on river fishing and have caught just about every fish species in Michigan out of a wide variety of rivers and streams BUT I have yet to catch a King on the Grand....the Grand River King's have become my white whale! Last year was awful and I actually only had a few hook ups but I am hoping this season is more promising.

There are a couple fish showing up in the river and I want to give it every thing I got this season so I am starting a thread for some suggestions.

As far as locations I'll take any thing you guys want to give...The obvious one is 6th street but I try and avoid it down there because of the chaos and the last time I was there I had ten billion snags on other people lead and line balls....I'll resort to 6th street if I have to and maybe I can learn to like it but it just isn't my style. I have 3-4 other good holes that seem to hold a couple fish constantly. If any one has suggestions I'll take them...you can PM if you want but I know I don't like giving away my spots so I don't expect much. I have access to a boat, I enjoy beating the bank and I have waders so I can access just about any where.

As far as techniques....so far my go to technique has been chucking rapalas and thunder sticks at holes, creek mouths, at wood and rocks....and I get a few hits and hooks ups on occasion. I had one on for a couple minutes last year fishing a spoon and I have had a few hits on a spinner. I have tried drifting spawn but I do not have much confidence in my technique and I only have access to the store bought stuff. 

I am thinking about trying trolling thunder sticks and hot/n/tots but am not sure how well that will work.

I really dont think catching one of these things should be so hard but I just seem to be doing something wrong.

Any suggestions and help would be appreciated!

I am hoping to reply to this thread sometime in the next six weeks with a pic of me holding up a big Grand River King!


----------



## TGsupermag21 (Aug 3, 2008)

ive had my best luck with spinners early on...after the fish become more prominent in the river ill start throwing body baits. as for lure choice ive had good success on white x raps and jointed rapalas in bright colors.


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

After a rain go to your favorite hole and cast a firetiger Jr thunderstick with 20 pound power pro line.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. 

I seriously put a lot of time in on those stupid fish and nothing...


I just got back from three hours of nothing....we rolled up and a guy was fishing my favorite hole....he had a 20lber on his stringer. 


I got zero bites throwing a silver hot/n/tot and a fire tiger shad rap.

arghh....

I will get one this weekend! It shouldn't be this hard!

PS...I fish 20lb minimum after break offs last year. One pole I have 30lb power pro and the other I have 20lb fire line. My buddy actually had a giant on for a fifteen minute fight last week....it was big and snapped his 15lb test at the end of a huge battle.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I got a couple hook ups on a fire tiger reef runner....it runs deep and has nice wobble. My holes are starting to get crowded


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

What size body baits do you guys throw out there? 2.5", 3.5"? I picked up some thundersticks and Jr thundersticks the other day and they just seem HUGE.


----------



## DurtyD (Mar 13, 2009)

Have you seen the size of the salmon this year. I don't think a 3.5" thunderstick is big enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Jimmer (Jan 30, 2011)

Heading to Sixth street tomorrow and I'll give you a report. I caught my first Steelie and King there about 15 years ago and even though it's a circus I still head there a few times a year. The circus won't come to town for a few more days anyway. Try walking away from the crowds and you can still find fish. Should be decent after this cool spell and rain. I agree Thunderstick Jrs, Hot n Tots and spinner are deadly. If you wade out in Grand Rapids you have only current to deal with and snag are not so prevalent. You can always find Kings in Portland but mostly Coho's up till Moores in Lansing. If we get a decent amount of rain though it's fun to hook one so far from Grand Haven.

Good luck


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

The Jimmer said:


> Heading to Sixth street tomorrow and I'll give you a report. I caught my first Steelie and King there about 15 years ago and even though it's a circus I still head there a few times a year. The circus won't come to town for a few more days anyway. Try walking away from the crowds and you can still find fish. Should be decent after this cool spell and rain. I agree Thunderstick Jrs, Hot n Tots and spinner are deadly. If you wade out in Grand Rapids you have only current to deal with and snag are not so prevalent. You can always find Kings in Portland but mostly Coho's up till Moores in Lansing. If we get a decent amount of rain though it's fun to hook one so far from Grand Haven.
> 
> Good luck


 
Come on Brown! It was only 13 years ago -- I was there! Can't be padding your stats on your first post. I still remember that day like it was yesterday -- trying to stuff a 20 lb. king into a bass net, and a nice little steelie to boot. Welcome to the party.


----------



## The Jimmer (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought we were just out of high school but I can't remember those years so well. My first post and you snuff me out. Are you heading up next weekend still?

Heading out in a bit to the circus, should have some decent numbers cruising through... I hope.


----------



## Drobb38 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well whats the word on 6th street? Did you have any luck?


----------



## The Jimmer (Jan 30, 2011)

Fish were hitting the ladder late morning but I didn't have any luck. I really thought I'd hook into a couple but all I ended up getting was a smallie, a flathead and a channel cat. Less than ten people all day and all fisherman were above the first coffer. Decent number off fish but not sure if it's worth committing an all day trip yet.


----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

logan,

Man, when you think the lure is too big.....get it bigger. Heck, walleyes we troll up are 18" and hitting 10" lures. The giant-er the better. They like picking fights. Annoy them !!


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

The Jimmer said:


> Less than ten people all day and all fisherman were above the first coffer. Decent number off fish but not sure if it's worth committing an all day trip yet.



:: Boy if you call the amount of fish at 6th decent you sure haven't fished it much. Theirs not even close to a decent amount of fish yet and for sure not worth a day trip or even a small trip. If you don't believe me make the trip and find out for yourself.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree there are a couple fish in there but hardly worth targeting them....the Grand was awful last year I have high hopes this year gets better.


----------



## tunglnguyen (Jan 18, 2011)

limpinglogan said:


> I agree there are a couple fish in there but hardly worth targeting them....the Grand was awful last year I have high hopes this year gets better.


I was able to hook into a small bright one downstream and saw another one surface about five feet away from me. There are a few around, but not a lot yet.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

there's fishable fish in the river. wedneday 2runs 4hits 1error witch means 2 fish landed (1king 1head) on 4takes lost 1 bad hook up, my 1 error was I opened my bail n jerked my pole back to let out more line so my lure wood drop back. I had my pole in my hand when the fish hit (it spooked me,I jerked back to hard he broke off) my fault. I did get my lure back.( when it happened I put enough water in a plastic bottle to make it float low in the water, I tied apiece of white plastic bag on bottle neck n let it go.(I was in a boat) an hour later I left, on the way home looked for my bottle, found it. my lure was about 30 yards from it.p.s. the catfish contest is over.n one guy one every thing. he will proublely win a winabaygo.


----------



## The Jimmer (Jan 30, 2011)

RAD FISH said:


> :: Boy if you call the amount of fish at 6th decent you sure haven't fished it much. Theirs not even close to a decent amount of fish yet and for sure not worth a day trip or even a small trip. If you don't believe me make the trip and find out for yourself.


I did go and fish there for about five hours on Thursday and there is a decent (meaning adequate or fair) number of fish in Grand Rapids. I've fish there more than any spot I have ever fished in Michigan because it's so close. Also I've never had a bad day fishing there, even when I get skunked. I caught fish that day just not the ones I was targeting. It's a concrete forest up there but always worth the trip.

"Many men go fishing all of their lives without knowing that it is not fish they are after" Thoreau


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Release the doves! I caught one this morning! 2-4 this morning one king and one coho. Not giants but beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## baker (Jan 30, 2009)

Go down to the river with some skane and catch a coho and tell everyone you caught a king:lol: just dont let them see it!!!


----------

